# Finally another CC raffle, vintage faema faemina lever machine



## coffeechap

It has been a while folks and having spoken to Glenn recently I have decided to let my beloved faemina go. This one is in completely original 1960s condition, I have lovingly stripped and rebuilt it, but it is just not getting used and deserves to yo to a decent home. This is a spring lever machines so load it up drop the lever, loading the spring, then release it and let the spring do its magic.

50 tickets at £10 per ticket with a £50 donation to the forum, usual raffle stuff applies, just add your name to the list, the winner will be responsible for paying the postage or coming to collect it.

I will post some more photos on here in the week but here are a couple

View attachment 9219


View attachment 9220


----------



## Yes Row

1. Yes Row


----------



## coffeechap

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u


----------



## Orangertange

coffeechap said:


> 1. Yes Row
> 
> 2. Coffeechap
> 
> 3. Mrboots2u
> 
> 4. Orangertange
> 
> 5. Working dog


----------



## 4515

Put me down - can't master copy paste with tap talk


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Put me down - can't master copy paste with tap talk


Done


----------



## DannyMontez

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez


----------



## charris

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez

7. charris


----------



## Phil104

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104


----------



## michaelg

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg


----------



## MWJB

13 Characters


----------



## MWJB

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB


----------



## 4085

MWJB said:


> 1. Yes Row
> 
> 2. Coffeechap
> 
> 3. Mrboots2u
> 
> 4. Orangertange
> 
> 5. Working dog
> 
> 6.Danny Montez
> 
> 7. charris
> 
> 8. phil104
> 
> 9. michaelg
> 
> 10. MWJB


11 dfk


----------



## Burnzy

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy


----------



## funinacup

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup


----------



## coffeechap

A quarter of the way there great going folks


----------



## DavidBondy

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. DavidBondy


----------



## froggystyle

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. DavidBondy

11. Froggystyle


----------



## RvB

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rbv list above now looks correct


----------



## dogday38

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6.Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38


----------



## sjenner

Not quite...

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Lets see if the gods want me to be a lever owner

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## Soll

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll


----------



## coffeechap

Yeh nearly half way there


----------



## Burnzy

How will this work? its my first forum raffle, do i paypal the forum or cc?


----------



## froggystyle

Wonder if i can fit a pump to this machine?

Joking, dont take me off.


----------



## coffeechap

Payment details will be sent out once we have 50 people


----------



## Daren

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren


----------



## Titch

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch


----------



## Xpenno

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno


----------



## Blackstone

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone


----------



## johnealey

oh go on then

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone

26. johnealey


----------



## Jim bean

Yes please!

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone

26. johnealey

27. Jim bean


----------



## Milanski

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone

26. johnealey

27. Jim bean

28. Milanski


----------



## coffeechap

Over half way now folks keep it coming


----------



## DannyMontez

Let's get some more names on this!


----------



## Sharkie

I'm in

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone

26. johnealey

27. Jim bean

28. Milanski

29. Sharkie


----------



## Tryfan

I'll play too:

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone

26. johnealey

27. Jim bean

28. Milanski

29. Sharkie

30. Tryfan


----------



## coldplayer

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone

26. johnealey

27. Jim bean

28. Milanski

29. Sharkie

30. Tryfan

31. Coldplayer


----------



## coffeechap

Ooooo some more people keep it coming folks


----------



## Obnic

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone

26. johnealey

27. Jim bean

28. Milanski

29. Sharkie

30. Tryfan

31. Coldplayer

32. Obnic


----------



## coffeechap

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone

26. johnealey

27. Jim bean

28. Milanski

29. Sharkie

30. Tryfan

31. Coldplayer

32. Obnic

33. Scott's flyer


----------



## urbanbumpkin

2/3rds of the way there!


----------



## coffeechap

not a lot more activity on this how do people feel about £15 per ticket and close this ?


----------



## coffeechap

£15 per ticket yes list

1.Coffeechap


----------



## Sharkie

£15 per ticket yes list

1.Coffeechap

2.Sharkie


----------



## froggystyle

I'm gonna pull out. Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

it might not go to £15 just gauging interest at the mo


----------



## Yes Row

£15 per ticket yes list

1.Coffeechap

2.Sharkie

3. Yes Row


----------



## frandavi99

I'll join in at £10 a ticket... Sorry I'm a bit late.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Yes Row

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Orangertange

5. Working dog

6. Danny Montez

7. charris

8. phil104

9. michaelg

10. MWJB

11. dfk41

12. Burnzy

13. funinacup

14. DavidBondy

15. Froggystyle

16. RvB

17. Thecatlinux

18. dogday38

19. sjenner

20. Urbanbumpkin

21. Soll

22. Daren

23. Titch

24. Xpenno

25. Blackstone

26. johnealey

27. Jim bean

28. Milanski

29. Sharkie

30. Tryfan

31. Coldplayer

32. Obnic

33. Scott's flyer

34. Frandavi99


----------



## 4085

£15 per ticket yes list

1.Coffeechap

2.Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41


----------



## DavidBondy

£15 per ticket yes list

1. Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. DavidBondy


----------



## sjenner

£15 per ticket yes list

1. Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

In for a penny, in for £15...


----------



## johnealey

£15 per ticket yes list

1. Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

Ok with me too


----------



## Milanski

£15 per ticket yes list

1. Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski


----------



## DannyMontez

Milanski said:


> £15 per ticket yes list
> 
> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Sharkie
> 
> 3. Yes Row
> 
> 4. dfk41
> 
> 5. DavidBondy
> 
> 6. sjenner
> 
> 7. Johnealey
> 
> 8. Milanski


9. DannyMontez


----------



## Blackstone

1. Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone


----------



## 4515

1. Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog


----------



## Soll

1. Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll


----------



## urbanbumpkin

£15 Yes List

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## dogday38

how many tickets at £15...just gauging odds to cost ratio?


----------



## coffeechap

I would run it with 32 tickets at £15


----------



## dogday38

£15 Yes List

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u


----------



## charris

Please add me also


----------



## Mrboots2u

charris said:


> Please add me also


Added above


----------



## Obnic

£15 Yes List

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic


----------



## Jim bean

£15 Yes List

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean


----------



## Nod

£15 Yes List

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod


----------



## coffeechap

just 13 more yesses needed folks


----------



## Xpenno

£15 Yes List

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

Sorry chaps, missed this completely!


----------



## Daren

£15 Yes List

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren


----------



## Phil104

Me too, hadn't spotted the change in the raffle requirements - would it be worth editing the title of the thread if it's possible although it might not make any difference now.

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104


----------



## funinacup

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup


----------



## coffeechap

yeh 9 more to reply folks


----------



## Phil104

It still assumes that everyone on the original list now knows that they have to opt into the £15 raffle.....


----------



## Xpenno

Phil104 said:


> It still assumes that everyone on the original list now knows that they have to opt into the £15 raffle.....


Yeah, might be worth CC dropping them a PM or something?


----------



## RvB

£15 yes list.

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB


----------



## coffeechap

I have sent a PM to the other participants explaining the request


----------



## michaelg

£15 yes list.

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB

25 michaelg


----------



## Titch

£15 yes list.

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB

25 michaelg

26 titch


----------



## Burnzy

Hey guys, sorry for late reply. Im out at £15...


----------



## coffeechap

still no probs as waiting for 6 more replies


----------



## MWJB

Burnzy said:


> Hey guys, sorry for late reply. Im out at £15...


Sorry, me too.


----------



## Orangertange

£15 yes list.

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB

25 michaelg

26 titch

27 orangertange

sorry thought replied to this, but mustn't have gone through


----------



## scots_flyer

£15 yes list.

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB

25 michaelg

26 titch

27 orangertange

28 scots_flyer


----------



## coffeechap

just four more needed for this to happen, three more replies to come in


----------



## Tryfan

Sorry all, I'm not going to continue with this.

Best of luck to all.


----------



## Thecatlinux

I'm in at 15 quid


----------



## DavidBondy

Thecatlinux said:


> I'm in at 15 quid


I think that it is easier for all concerned if you add you name to the list per previous auctions ... or one of the mods can probably do it for you!


----------



## Thecatlinux

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB

25 michaelg

26 titch

27 orangertange

28 scots_flyer

29 Thecatlinux


----------



## Daren

Only 3 places left.... Get in while you can


----------



## peterpan

I'm interested in participating but have a few questions since I'm new here.

Can people from EU participate or it's UK only?

Did I understand correctly, the 50GBP to forum will be donated by OP?

Thanks for your patience gentlemen.


----------



## Charliej

Good luck to everyone entering one of you is going to end up with a gorgeous machine, unfortunately I have to say no to this raffle, as I have a hamster needing an operation to make him better.

@peterpan, as the lucky winner is to cover postage costs or collect from Coffeechap I would imagine that your participation should be fine.


----------



## Yes Row

Charliej said:


> Good luck to everyone entering one of you is going to end up with a gorgeous machine, unfortunately I have to say no to this raffle, as I have a hamster needing an operation to make him better.
> 
> @peterpan, as the lucky winner is to cover postage costs or collect from Coffeechap I would imagine that your participation should be fine.


4" x 2" Charlie, not that expensive?


----------



## Joe the fish

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB

25 michaelg

26 titch

27 orangertange

28 scots_flyer

29 Thecatlinux

30 Joethefish

Quickie question.. this is my first raffle entry can someone tell me how to pay etc!


----------



## Drewster

Yes Row said:


> 4" x 2" Charlie, not that expensive?


Are you suggesting that Charlie's Hamster is an Israeli Hamster?


----------



## Glenn

Payment details are sent by PM to all raffle entrants

The raffle cannot be drawn until all entrants have paid in full

Carriage to destinations outside the UK are at the entrants risk. All delivery costs are to be borne by the winner.


----------



## coffeechap

Need just two more for this run folks!!


----------



## coffeechap

Entrants from people overseas are welcome, you just have to cover the cost of postage and insurance


----------



## DannyMontez

Out of interest how is the raffle drawn?


----------



## coffeechap

As this is less than 50 I might just use the first number between 1 and 32 drawn from the national lottery


----------



## Xpenno

All entrants added to an excel sheet in the order in which they joined the raffle. A random number is picked by a non-entrant. The Excel sheet is randomised twice using a website that I can't remember, this is done by Glenn, and the person who falls on the line of the random number wins. The draw is also watched live by another impartial forumite to ensure no funny business.


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> As this is less than 50 I might just use the first number between 1 and 32 drawn from the national lottery


That would be much easier


----------



## Glenn

The randomisation is done via random.org using list randomiser

The first randomisation effectively shuffles the list so there is no bias for registering first, middle or last

The second shuffle picks the winner as the first number of the national lottery draw (Dave will state which date applies) will be the person who wins the prize


----------



## DannyMontez

Ahh cool! I was just curious. Will there be more raffles over the winter? It's a really great idea!


----------



## coffeechap

Yep much easier and completely random


----------



## coffeechap

DannyMontez said:


> Ahh cool! I was just curious. Will there be more raffles over the winter? It's a really great idea!


Yes more than likely


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Glenn, if you need a scrutineer- happy to oblige.


----------



## Charliej

Yes Row said:


> 4" x 2" Charlie, not that expensive?


£75-80 for the surgery and it doesn't matter what it would have cost even if it meant not eating for a bit for me. I just don't get anyone who would have an animal euthanised simply because of cost. A pet is a companion regardless of what variety of animal you have and you do what it takes to make sure they stay healthy, in this case the only answer is surgery and if it means missing a raffle then c'est la vie. He might be "only" a hamster to some but like any pet you get attached to them.


----------



## coldplayer

Apologies for the delay, work issues. I am happy to pay the extra. Thanks.

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB

25 michaelg

26 titch

27 orangertange

28 scots_flyer

29 Thecatlinux

30 Joethefish

31 Coldplayer


----------



## coffeechap

I think that is all the replies but need to check, which means one more person needed


----------



## 4085

Tell you what, I will buy the last ticket, but in the name of the forum, and if that ticket wins, Glenn can do anything he wishes with the prize?


----------



## Yes Row

Or just stick 50p on everybody's? Excess to forum.


----------



## ronsil

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB

25 michaelg

26 titch

27 orangertange

28 scots_flyer

29 Thecatlinux

30 Joethefish

31 Coldplayer

32 ronsil

If it gets you there I'll do it!


----------



## ronsil

So whats the latest on this?.

Gone a bit quiet for a CC Raffle methinks!.


----------



## 4085

He is in London at a coffee event. I am sure he is back in the land of the living tomorrow!


----------



## ronsil

.....It's just I can't wait to get my hands on my prize:waiting:







:waiting:


----------



## 4515

Waiting for the time that Coffeechap wins his own raffle prize

How will that work ?


----------



## Xpenno

working dog said:


> Waiting for the time that Coffeechap wins his own raffle prize
> 
> How will that work ?


He doesn't have anything to do with the draw so he would win the same way anyone else would except the shipping costs would be substantially lower.


----------



## 4515

I guess he gets his own machine back and postage would be minimal as you suggest - let's hope he isn't dissatisfied with his prize when it happens


----------



## Yes Row

He keeps his machine and is up £440. Happy days and good luck to him, I still stand a chance of winning it for a tenner


----------



## Daren

Yes Row said:


> I still stand a chance of winning it for a tenner


Don't you mean £15? I thought we'd up'd the price?


----------



## Yes Row

Oh yeah but the mechanic is the same


----------



## Thecatlinux

I haven't paid yet, please someone give me the details of who to pay I can't remember who, what or where. Brain like a sieve at the moment.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> I haven't paid yet, please someone give me the details of who to pay I can't remember who, what or where. Brain like a sieve at the moment.


Payment details haven't gone out yet ...don't worry.

Cc is at show sure he or glenn will when back


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thanks Mr B

PS keep overfilling my new cup can't get used to the size


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> Thanks Mr B
> 
> PS keep overfilling my new cup can't get used to the size


Which one?


----------



## Thecatlinux

The black one , the White ones are easier as I have a couple of them already.

normaly do singles in the White one and I am doing doubles in the black one (nice size )

practice makes perfect


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi Glenn is away at the moment in the USA I am just confirming some possible alternate payment instructions so we can get this going folks

As of yet no payment details have gone out , so please don't worry

Please don't do anything Til the instructions go out

Please DONT assume it's the same payment details as other raffles as we might have to change this for a one off .

Cheers martin


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok cool

Gotta pop out for a few hours

Ill get payment details out later tonight or first thing tomorrow

These will be different to other raffles so please all wait til you get the instructions and please read them carefully

Ill post on here when I've sent them out later

Cheers


----------



## DannyMontez

Thanks boots!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Payment details have now gone out please read them carefully , they are different to previous raffles

Good luck everyone


----------



## Mrboots2u

10 payments in already off to a flyer


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have just paid via PayPal.


----------



## Sharkie

Also just paid


----------



## dogday38

done deal


----------



## Daren

What ever happened to Spooky?

Payment on way Bootsy boy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Would Richard Hodds pm there was no forum name on the payment I can't tell who has paid

19 payments in so far

Where's your Daren .....


----------



## jeebsy

I'm Richard Hodds


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I'm Richard Hodds


No your not

Your not Spartacus either

Your a very naughty boy


----------



## Daren

I'm Spartacus!

(and I've paid)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Only 9 left to pay


----------



## Phil104

Just sent it - sorry for the delay - no internet access for the last two days. Also, didn't add a note to say it was from me but it should be obvious from my PayPal details.


----------



## Mrboots2u

8 left

Who is richard hodds though ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> 8 left
> 
> Who is richard hodds though ?


Cat ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

[QUa OTE=Phil104;222284]Just sent it - sorry for the delay - no internet access for the last two days. Also, didn't add a note to say it was from me but it should be obvious from my PayPal details.

tis ok Phil

I knew Phil was Phil .....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> 8 left
> 
> Who is richard hodds though ?


It's me! Come on Boots its your old pal Richie!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's me! Come on Boots its your old pal Richie!!


Everyone's a Dick ( Richard ) tonight

It's cat tho ain't it ?

8 left to pay


----------



## Soll

Just paid this morning, good luck all


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 9418
It is me bootsie , I'm richard Hodds , but due to my day job,what only you know about !I don't want anyone to know.


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 9418
> It is me bootsie , I'm richard Hodds , but due to my day job,what only you know about !I don't want anyone to know.


That can't be you, the pour is too good


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok down to the last four to pay


----------



## 4085

If this concludes tonight and quickly, we can use the UK lottery numbers.....come on whoever you are!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ill pm out to the remaining now... three people in an effort to get this done and dusted


----------



## Titch

just paid sorry was traveling home


----------



## Nod

I am paid up...


----------



## Mrboots2u

OK we are down to one left to pay.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok we are all paid up now !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DannyMontez

Nice! I really want to win. (I'm sure everyone does)


----------



## coffeechap

perfect I will sort out a draw method, but might have to be on Wednesday (lottery)


----------



## 4085

whats wrong with `tuesday?


----------



## Phil104

Wednesday is fine - that's my lucky day of the week.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks as I said Wednesday at first wednesday it is, the final list of participants who have paid will be listed later this evening as per the last list. The first number drawn out of the lottery that matches one of the 32 entrants will be the winner, completely random and completely transparent.

Good luck everyone


----------



## coffeechap

Here is the list with your assigned number for tonight, so first number out of the lottery numbers that matches a number below wins, good luck everyone.

1.Coffeechap

2. Sharkie

3. Yes Row

4. dfk41

5. DavidBondy

6. sjenner

7. Johnealey

8. Milanski

9. DannyMontez

10. Blackstone

11. Working Dog

12. Soll

13. Urbanbumpkin

14 dogday38

15 charris

16 mrboots2u

17 obnic

18 jim bean

19 nod

20 xpenno

21 Daren

22 Phil104

23 funinacup

24 RvB

25 michaelg

26 titch

27 orangertange

28 scots_flyer

29 Thecatlinux

30 Joethefish

31 Coldplayer

32 ronsil


----------



## DannyMontez

Thanks man! C'mon lucky nine!


----------



## Nod

What time are they drawn? Doesn't seem to be on the TV?


----------



## DavidBondy

DannyMontez said:


> Thanks man! C'mon lucky nine!


Depending on which lottery it is, number nine was the first one out on this evening's Thunderball. Unless I have read it wrongly!


----------



## 4085

It's the Lotto draw, not thunder all.


----------



## coffeechap

Correct it is the lotto draw.


----------



## DavidBondy

coffeechap said:


> Correct it is the lotto draw.


Sorry! So it is number six???


----------



## coffeechap

And the winner Stephen Jenner


----------



## coffeechap

Winner is number 6 Stephen Jenner


----------



## coffeechap

Congratulations Stephen will now be in touch via pm


----------



## Mrboots2u

Congrats mr Jenner


----------



## 7493

Congratulations Stephen! Edited

And now commiserations.









Congratulations to Nod.


----------



## Nod

Well done!! Lucky number 6...


----------



## 4085

Number 19 was the first one drawn guys


----------



## 4085

https://www.national-lottery.co.uk/results/lotto/draw-history/csv


----------



## 4085

19, 43, 24, 6,26, 42


----------



## 4085

The winner is Nod


----------



## DannyMontez

Well congratulations whoever won! I'm very jealous!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have the adjudicators reached a decision? Looks like the first ball drawn was 19.

Either way It's definitely not me! Congratulations whoever you are!


----------



## Nod

Crikey... How exciting... We will see what the adjudicators officially conclude...


----------



## 4515

Congratulations !

Thats a great looking bit of kit


----------



## coffeechap

My fault for trusting the Bondy!! The winner is actually Nod with number 19 I will humbly appologise to Mr Jenner


----------



## Nod

WOW.... I am over the moon...what an exciting process. Thanks to coffeechap and the forum. I'm delighted.


----------



## ronsil

Congratulations Nod - ITS YOU

Go well with your new Versalab


----------



## michaelg

Congrats, Nod!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yay congrats nod .......


----------



## Yes Row

Got feel for the disappointment Stephen must be feeling,!

Well done Nod


----------



## johnealey

Congrats Nod and does that mean there will be 2 la Spaz in the for sale section?

John


----------



## Nod

Thanks all ... And commiserations to Stephen. Not sure about the La Spaz. I'd like to keep both but I might need a new wife


----------



## sjenner

Nod said:


> Thanks all ... And commiserations to Stephen. Not sure about the La Spaz. I'd like to keep both but I might need a new wife


Only just seen this!

Thanks Nod, congrats to you...

It's just a bit of fun, no worries.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Well done nod .... Will be great to see some setup pictures . Guess I'll have to wait for the next raffle (hopefully soon)


----------



## Jim bean

Congratulations Nod


----------



## Phil104

Blimey, what drama - well congratulations Nod. Wednesday was never especially my lucky day and I've never had any luck with the lottery, so why on earth was I expecting anything?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Congratulations Nod. Have fun


----------



## Obnic

Congrats Nod. Thanks Dave. Love these raffles.


----------



## Joe the fish

Congrats and enjoy! When's the next one lol?!


----------



## Phil104

Joe the fish said:


> Congrats and enjoy! When's the next one lol?!


 A version of it is already happening - started by working dog who is celebrating finding his keys.


----------

